# Charge sans fil et support magnétique



## sangoke (16 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais votre avis concernant l'utilisation d'un chargeur sans fil pour mon iPhone 8 avec lequel j'utilise déjà un support magnétique dans ma voiture, il y a donc une plaque de métal placée entre la housse en cuir Apple et mon iPhone.

Voilà à quoi ça ressemble mais sauf que moi c'est une housse en cuir Apple à la place de celle-ci qui est transparente :





J'ai peur que ça chauffe ou qu'un comportement anormal ne se produise si je tente de le recharger en sans fil, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## sangoke (16 Mars 2018)

Bon en faite la réponse à ma question était sur le site d'Apple :

*Informations supplémentaires*

La charge sans fil utilise l’induction magnétique pour charger votre iPhone. Ne placez rien entre l’iPhone et le chargeur. Les supports magnétiques, les étuis magnétiques ou d’autres objets présents entre votre iPhone et le chargeur sont susceptibles de réduire les performances de charge ou d’endommager les bandes magnétiques ou les puces RFID comme celles présentes sur certains badges de sécurité, cartes bancaires, passeports et badges individuels. Si votre étui contient l’un de ces éléments sensibles, retirez-le avant de charger votre appareil ou assurez-vous qu’il ne se trouve pas entre la partie arrière de votre iPhone et le chargeur.
Si votre iPhone possède une coque épaisse, une coque en métal ou une coque avec batterie et qu’il charge lentement voire pas du tout, essayez de retirer la coque.

Cf. Cet article

Bon du coup si je dois enlever la housse et la plaque à chaque fois que je veux le recharger sans fil, ça perd complètement son intérêt... Du coup je vais rester à la recharge classique, tant pis.


----------



## AlCor72 (7 Avril 2018)

sangoke a dit:


> Bon en faite la réponse à ma question était sur le site d'Apple :
> 
> *Informations supplémentaires*
> 
> ...



Pour info je viens de commander un support magnétique pour la voiture... intégrant la recharge Qi...

Si tu souhaites je te ferai mon retour...


----------



## sangoke (7 Avril 2018)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Pour info je viens de commander un support magnétique pour la voiture... intégrant la recharge Qi...
> 
> Si tu souhaites je te ferai mon retour...


Ah oui je veux bien, tu peux me donner le modèle que tu as pris aussi comme support magnétique qui fait recharge en même temps ? 

Merci


----------



## AlCor72 (9 Avril 2018)

sangoke a dit:


> Ah oui je veux bien, tu peux me donner le modèle que tu as pris aussi comme support magnétique qui fait recharge en même temps ?
> 
> Merci



Baseus Big Ear Qi Wireless Charger Magnetic Car Mount Holder. 

https://geek.wish.com/c/5a212c63f707ed417fcce97f

Il s’agit de ça que j’ai commandé sur l’app Geek. 
Je te ferai un retour.


----------



## sangoke (9 Avril 2018)

Merci pour l'info et ton retour


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2018)

Normalement le chargeur QI ne ce déclenche pas si il détecte un support magnétique !!


----------



## sangoke (12 Avril 2018)

Oui mais du si je dois enlever la plaque en métal à chaque fois que je veux charger san fil ça perd tout son intérêt...


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2018)

@AlCor72
Je déteste au plus haut loin tout site qui oblige à se connecter et/ou devoir s'enregistrer sur un réseau social ! Ou est le libre arbitre dans ce cas de figure ?


----------



## sangoke (12 Avril 2018)

Comme le forum Macg ?  ^^ je rigole ça va sinon tu tape le nom du support sur Google et tu trouvera d’autres sites


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2018)

sangoke a dit:


> Comme le forum Macg ?  ^^ je rigole ça va sinon tu tape le nom du support sur Google et tu trouvera d’autres sites


Ce n'est pas le problème, c'est le fond et la forme de certains sites qui m'horripile !


----------



## AlCor72 (12 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @AlCor72
> Je déteste au plus haut loin tout site qui oblige à se connecter et/ou devoir s'enregistrer sur un réseau social ! Ou est le libre arbitre dans ce cas de figure ?



Je n’ai pas connecter de réseau social sur cette app... c’est juste une possibilité...

Pour info... je suis comme toi!


----------



## AlCor72 (18 Avril 2018)

sangoke a dit:


> Merci pour l'info et ton retour



Bon matériel reçu et installé. 
A priori tout fonctionne bien. 

Je fais un long trajet ce week-end. 
Je vous en dirai plus début de semaine prochaine.


----------



## PJG (18 Avril 2018)

sangoke a dit:


> j'utilise déjà un support magnétique dans ma voiture...


Est ce qu'un aimant est vraiment compatible avec les éléments électroniques d'un cellulaire ?
Allez faire un tour sur le net...


----------



## AlCor72 (19 Avril 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Est ce qu'un aimant est vraiment compatible avec les éléments électroniques d'un cellulaire ?
> Allez faire un tour sur le net...



Je vous dirai si oui après plusieurs mois d’utilisation....[emoji12]


----------



## PJG (19 Avril 2018)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Je vous dirai si oui après plusieurs mois d’utilisation....


Je ne parle pas de l'utilisation du support, mais bien du cellulaire au contact d'un aimant.


----------



## AlCor72 (19 Avril 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Je ne parle pas de l'utilisation du support, mais bien du cellulaire au contact d'un aimant.



J’avais capté...[emoji28]


----------



## PJG (19 Avril 2018)

AlCor72 a dit:


> J’avais capté...


Moi aussi j'avais capté que tu avais capté, mais j'ai oublié de coller un sourire.
Pour la peine, j'en mets deux.


----------



## AlCor72 (23 Avril 2018)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bon matériel reçu et installé.
> A priori tout fonctionne bien.
> 
> Je fais un long trajet ce week-end.
> Je vous en dirai plus début de semaine prochaine.



Alors après un premier trajet de 6h environ, tout fonctionne parfaitement. 
Le seul bémol... l’aimant est un peu faible et le téléphone (iPhone X) a tendance à glisser au bout d’un moment. 

N’hésitez pas si vous avez des questions !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2018)

C'est quoi le matos??

j'ai pas trop suivi


----------



## AlCor72 (25 Avril 2018)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Baseus Big Ear Qi Wireless Charger Magnetic Car Mount Holder.
> 
> https://geek.wish.com/c/5a212c63f707ed417fcce97f
> 
> Il s’agit de ça que j’ai commandé sur l’app Geek.



C’est ça. [emoji12]


----------



## Be Geek (30 Avril 2018)

Le principe est vraiment intéressant ..
Mais quel est l'intérêt à l'usage par rapport à un système magnétique classique (moins volumineux) et un simple câble sur allume cigare ?
Est-ce que l'iPhone chauffe en charge ?
Merci.


----------



## AlCor72 (1 Mai 2018)

Be Geek a dit:


> Le principe est vraiment intéressant ..
> Mais quel est l'intérêt à l'usage par rapport à un système magnétique classique (moins volumineux) et un simple câble sur allume cigare ?
> Est-ce que l'iPhone chauffe en charge ?
> Merci.



Bonjour,

L’intérêt est de ne plus avoir à brancher aucun câble. On pose et on roule. 

Pas de chauffe particulière à noter pour moi.


----------

